# Forum > News > Help & Support > Report Bugs >  "namespace mismatch in plugin file"

## jznsx

Hi all

After i finally instealled the latest Hud and got the correct plug for current version of D3,

cant get it to work for other people's rotation. and i get is.... 148 of them total

2020.08.02 11:03:38.126	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\BM\HealthBarOnElitePlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.126	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\BM\OtherPlayersNameColorByClassPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.126	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\BM\SkeletalMageSingularityEssenceConfig.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.127	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\BM\SkeletalMageSingularityEssencePlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.127	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\CB\IndicateMyselfPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.127	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\CB\MonsterCircleDisStdPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.127	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\CB\MonsterCirclePlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.128	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\DavPlayer\DAV_PartyCDPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.128	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BountyTablePlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.129	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\DamageBonusPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.129	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\DebugPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.129	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\ExperienceOverBarPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.129	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\GameInfoPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.129	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\NetworkLatencyPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.129	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\NotifyAtRiftPercentagePlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.130	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\ParagonCapturePlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.130	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\PortraitBottomStatsPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.130	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\ResourceOverGlobePlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.131	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\RiftPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.131	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\WaypointQuestsPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.131	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Actors\ChestPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.131	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Actors\ClickableChestGizmoPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.131	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Actors\CursedEventPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.131	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Actors\DeadBodyPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.132	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Actors\GlobePlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.132	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Actors\OculusPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.132	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Actors\PortalPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.132	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Actors\RackPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.133	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BasePlugin\BasePlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.133	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BasePlugin\ValueFormat.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.133	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\CheatDeathBuffFeederPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.133	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\ConventionOfElementsBuffListPlugin.c s': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.133	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\MiniMapLeftBuffListPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.134	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\MiniMapRightBuffListPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.134	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\PlayerBottomBuffListPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.134	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\PlayerLeftBuffListPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.134	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\PlayerRightBuffListPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.134	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\PlayerTopBuffListPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.134	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\TopLeftBuffListPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.134	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\TopRightBuffListPlugin.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.135	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\Painter\BuffPainter.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.135	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\Painter\BuffPaintInfo.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.135	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\Painter\BuffRule.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.135	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\BuffLists\Painter\BuffRuleCalculator.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.135	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\CooldownSoundPlayer\CoolDownRule.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.136	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\CooldownSoundPlayer\CooldownSoundPlayerPlugin. cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.136	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Decorators\AbstractMapDecoratorWithRadius.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.136	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Decorators\GroundCircleDecorator.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.136	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Decorators\GroundLabelDecorator.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.136	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Decorators\GroundLabelDecoratorPainterPlugin.c s': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.136	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Decorators\GroundShapeDecorator.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins
2020.08.02 11:03:38.137	20.6.26.0	namespace mismatch in plugin file: 'D:\Turbo\Plugins\plugins\Default\Decorators\GroundTimerDecorator.cs': namespace should be this: 'Turbo.Plugins.plugins

----------

